# Is he really a salt & pepper? Please help



## Tacothehedgehog (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I was told my rescue baby Taco is a salt &a pepper but after reading I can't really tell if that's true or not. I've attached a few pictures but here's his instagram link in case you need more references: https://www.instagram.com/hedgy.taco/

His quills are white either end and light-dark brown at the other. He has maybe 3 quills that are just white. His eyes, nose and ears are super black as well as the skin underneath his quills. His belly is white, feet are brown-dark brown and he does have some dark (not sure if black or browns) "freckles" or "markings" on his back legs. 
I would really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No he's not a Salt and Pepper. He looks to be either a chocolate or a grey. I can't tell if his nose is liver or brown in colour.


----------



## Tacothehedgehog (Oct 24, 2016)

nikki said:


> No he's not a Salt and Pepper. He looks to be either a chocolate or a grey. I can't tell if his nose is liver or brown in colour.


His nose is pitch black and his mask is brown- dark brown


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That would make him a grey then. Chocolates have a liver coloured nose.


----------



## shreyakarthik (Nov 26, 2016)

I think it is chocolate.


----------

